# Affirmations for Peaceful Parenting



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Found this on YouTube and thought I'd share.







I really like this. I'd love to have them printed out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2NTO...ayer_embedded#!


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting that.


----------



## PhotoJournMama (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## BreatheMama (Jan 30, 2010)

Calming and reassuring-thank you


----------



## bugginsmom (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you, so beautiful!


----------



## BlissyMama7 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you these are wonderful. I have written most of them down


----------



## BreatheMama (Jan 30, 2010)

just wanted to "bump" this? I think that is what you call it.- love this, printed someout to read daily, thanks.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing.

I found them written out in more detail here.


----------

